# boot mode is set to uefi with legacy oprom



## PraPRApRA (Oct 16, 2011)

hello!
my boot mode is set uefi with legacy oprom and I don't seem to have graphic options available on it..except ''dvmt preallocated'' I want to switch my boot to much more better...which should be the better option for it...I'm using asus vivobook x456ur ?

Note: I cant see boot option to set from uefi to legacy uefi or legacy


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

After reading your post several times I still don't understand what you are asking. Can you clarify a bit? I'm guessing that English isn't your native language. Is there someone who can help you translate what you need?


----------

